

Apple recommends six specific payment platforms to use with ApplePay - mbym

Apple tells developers,
&quot;You can find a list of payment providers who support Apple Pay with their SDKs 
on developer.apple.com&#x2F;apple-pay&#x2F;. Using one of these SDKs is highly recommended.&quot; 
These six are: 
Authorize.Net, Chase Paymentech, CyberSource, First Data, Stripe and TSYS.
As notable as inclusion are those who are absent.<p>Source: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pymnts.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;2014&#x2F;apple-pay-recommends-six-processors-and-paypals-not-one-of-them&#x2F;<p>Related: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8330629
======
mattkrea
I have to imagine this is because the Apple Pay system directly integrates
with (admittedly outdated) tech such as 3D Secure, Visa and Mastercard forms
of tokenization, and the incumbents other systems. These are traditionally
very different from a new technology such as PayPal which, IMO, doesn't seem
to be a standard gateway at all.

